# فيديو My Rock مبروك عليك الخلاص



## فراشة مسيحية (7 يناير 2008)

صممت فيديو لاحلى روك بمناسبة ميلادة الروحى مع يسوع

يا رب يعجبة و يعجبكم 

http://www.4shared.com/file/34020273/8436e1f6/My_Rock___.html?dirPwdVerified=6dde21b7

رابط التهنئة لاخونا الحبيب *أحتفال بدخول my rock المسيحية !!* 

:Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## قلم حر (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فيديو My Rock مبروك عليك الخلاص*

جميل جدا .
شكرا ( فراشه ) , مبروك ( روك ) .
ربنا يبارك حياتكم , دائما و أبدا .


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فيديو My Rock مبروك عليك الخلاص*

ميرسى خالص يا قلم حر

كل سنة و انت طيب​


----------



## kmmmoo (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فيديو My Rock مبروك عليك الخلاص*

ميرسى على تعبك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فيديو My Rock مبروك عليك الخلاص*

ميرسى kmmmoo لمرورك الجميل

كل سنة و انت طيب​


----------



## BITAR (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فيديو My Rock مبروك عليك الخلاص*

*احتفال ومشاركه فعلا تليق بماى روك*
*شكرا لتعبك يا فراشه *
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فيديو My Rock مبروك عليك الخلاص*

مجهود رائع منك يا فراشتنا الحلوة 
و مبروك على روك الخلاص
 عقبال الملايين اللى محتاجين
 ان طفل المزود يتولد فى قلوبهم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و يحافظ عليكى 
و انشاء الله نشوف ليك اعمال تانية كتيير حلوة 

ياريت تجهزى حاجة للغطاس 
من غير ما تقوللى عليا طماااااع
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
كل سنة و كل اعضاء منتدانا 
مجتمعين فى حب يسوع​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فيديو My Rock مبروك عليك الخلاص*



BITAR قال:


> *احتفال ومشاركه فعلا تليق بماى روك*
> 
> *شكرا لتعبك يا فراشه *
> 
> *سلام المسيح*​




ميرسى خالص يا بيتر على الرد الجميل

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فيديو My Rock مبروك عليك الخلاص*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> مجهود رائع منك يا فراشتنا الحلوة ​
> و مبروك على روك الخلاص
> عقبال الملايين اللى محتاجين
> ان طفل المزود يتولد فى قلوبهم
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههه

ماشى يا سيدى انت تؤمر بس 

ميرسى يا جميل على ردك الحلو​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فيديو My Rock مبروك عليك الخلاص*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ماشى يا سيدى انت تؤمر بس
> 
> ميرسى يا جميل على ردك الحلو[/CENTER]




ايه طيب ما فيش ساندوتش شاورمة 
على الكلمتيين الحلويين دول
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه




واخدة بالك انا طيب ازاى ساندويتش واحد
 مش 3 كيلو كفتة يا مفترية
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فيديو My Rock مبروك عليك الخلاص*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> ايه طيب ما فيش ساندوتش شاورمة ​
> على الكلمتيين الحلويين دول
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 
الله مش كل واحد وحسب حجم معدتة ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## eman88 (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فيديو My Rock مبروك عليك الخلاص*

شكرا يا فرشتنا شكرا كثير على جهدك وتعبك واشي كثير حلو الله يوفقك ويحميك ويحمي ماي روك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فيديو My Rock مبروك عليك الخلاص*

ميرسى حبيبتى ايمان على مرورك الجميل​


----------



## My Rock (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فيديو My Rock مبروك عليك الخلاص*

شكرا يا فراشة.. فيدو متعوب عليه و ترنيمة رائعة بدون اضافة..
الرب يبارك حياتك..


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فيديو My Rock مبروك عليك الخلاص*



My Rock قال:


> شكرا يا فراشة.. فيدو متعوب عليه و ترنيمة رائعة بدون اضافة..
> الرب يبارك حياتك..


انت تستاهل احسن من كدا بكتييييييييييييييييييييير يا احلى اخ فى الدنيا
ربنا يبارك فيك و يخليك لينا و للمنتدى 
مبروك عليك الخلاص و علينا احلى زعيم فى الدنيا


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فيديو My Rock مبروك عليك الخلاص*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> الله مش كل واحد وحسب حجم معدتة ههههههههههههههههههههه




خايف اقول اللى فى نفسى 
ماى روك على طول يطردنى 
هههههههههههههههههه

محمد احمد يا فراشة
 حتى مش هاين عليكى يبقى
 ابوربيع
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

قصدك ايه بكل واحد و حجم معدته
:t32:
leasantr
​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فيديو My Rock مبروك عليك الخلاص*

اة اة انا قصدى ابو ربيع هههههههههههههههه​ 
بص هو احسن واحد فيهم " الوحيد "​ 
ماتخفش روكا دا عسل بيطول بالة على الاخر معانا​


----------



## الملاك الابيض (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فيديو My Rock مبروك عليك الخلاص*

*وااااااااااااااااااااع ما فتح عندي الفيديو بس اكيد كتيييييييييير حلوة 

مشكورة فراشة على جهودك *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فيديو My Rock مبروك عليك الخلاص*

خسارة يا ملاك :smil13:

جربى تنزلية تانى​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فيديو My Rock مبروك عليك الخلاص*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> اة اة انا قصدى ابو ربيع هههههههههههههههه​
> بص هو احسن واحد فيهم " الوحيد "​
> لا يا ستى اتهريت منه ايام الكلية
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



ما هو ما تخافبش غير من اللى باله طويل 
لأن ضربته قاضيه 
روك مش بيهزر 
بيفصل و يعلق على باب المنتدى
ربنا يستر علينا و ما نقعش تحت ايده 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فيديو My Rock مبروك عليك الخلاص*

لا الوحيد بجد بيعجبنى كتير فطارى و صيامى​ 
ربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف علية​ 
بس انا عارفة برضة انة طيوب مش هايرضية يعلقنا على باب المنتدى​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فيديو My Rock مبروك عليك الخلاص*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> لا الوحيد بجد بيعجبنى كتير فطارى و صيامى
> 
> ربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف علية
> 
> بس انا عارفة برضة انة طيوب مش هايرضية يعلقنا على باب المنتدى​



ماشى يا مجوعااااااااانى
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه



بصى انا معاكى وواثق ان روك طيب على الأخر 
هو الخوف من عمايلنا 
بصراحة الله يكون فى عونه 
وقع معاه شوية اعضاء
 هو عارف اكتر منى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فيديو My Rock مبروك عليك الخلاص*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> ماشى يا مجوعااااااااانى​
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> ...


 
جو صلح الاقتباس بتاعى بدل حرف م حرف نون :love34: ( انة )


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فيديو My Rock مبروك عليك الخلاص*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> جو صلح الاقتباس بتاعى بدل حرف م حرف نون :love34: ( انة )



انا كنت فاكر اصلحه بس نسيت
 من كتر ما متخيل هو هيعمل فيا ايه لو شافنى
هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فيديو My Rock مبروك عليك الخلاص*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> انا كنت فاكر اصلحه بس نسيت​
> من كتر ما متخيل هو هيعمل فيا ايه لو شافنى
> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه​




:new6::new6::new6:
ماتقلقش ربنا بيسترها​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فيديو My Rock مبروك عليك الخلاص*

خلينى ماشى وراكى
 لغاية ما هلاقى نفسى على دراع ماى روك 
بيعملنى عصير قصب
هههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فيديو My Rock مبروك عليك الخلاص*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> خلينى ماشى وراكى​
> 
> لغاية ما هلاقى نفسى على دراع ماى روك
> بيعملنى عصير قصب
> ...


 
على اساس انك عسل و سكر :new6:​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فيديو My Rock مبروك عليك الخلاص*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> على اساس انك عسل و سكر :new6:[/CENTER]



لأ و انتى الصادقة 
ده هيوريكوا اللى انتوا فاكرينه عسل 
ازاى هيطلع منه ملح
ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
انتى اللى عسل يا نحلة
هههههههههههههههههه
قصدى يا فراشة
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فيديو My Rock مبروك عليك الخلاص*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> لأ و انتى الصادقة​
> ده هيوريكوا اللى انتوا فاكرينه عسل
> ازاى هيطلع منه ملح
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا بصل جمب خفة دمك يا عمى​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فيديو My Rock مبروك عليك الخلاص*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا بصل جمب خفة دمك يا عمى [/CENTER]



لو البصل فى حلاوتك كان بقى اغلى من التفاح










و بعدين ايه عمى دى انا لسه صغنن
هههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فيديو My Rock مبروك عليك الخلاص*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> لو البصل فى حلاوتك كان بقى اغلى من التفاح​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




طبعآ صغنن يا عمى leasantr​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فيديو My Rock مبروك عليك الخلاص*

ايه الجزووووف ده كله 
ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه


عمك برضه ماشى يا تيته​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فيديو My Rock مبروك عليك الخلاص*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> ايه الجزووووف ده كله ​
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> :t23::t23::t23:
> ...




عمى يا ابنى يعنى استاذى مش عمى يعنى اخو ابويا :smile02​


----------



## veansea (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فيديو My Rock مبروك عليك الخلاص*

تسلم ايدك يا فروشه
جارى التحميل
الف الف مبرووووووووووك
يا روك ​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فيديو My Rock مبروك عليك الخلاص*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> عمى يا ابنى يعنى استاذى مش عمى يعنى اخو ابويا :smile02[/CENTER]




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا شيييييييييييييخة 
ما انا قصدى تيتة يعنى استاذة الأساتذة 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:yahoo:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فيديو My Rock مبروك عليك الخلاص*



veansea قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا فروشه
> 
> جارى التحميل
> الف الف مبرووووووووووك
> ...


ميرسى يا فينى يا قمر
لما يخلص تحميل قوليلى رأيك الحجات الى مش حلوة فية علشان اقدر اعدلها فى الفيديوهات القادمة انشاء الله :love34:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فيديو My Rock مبروك عليك الخلاص*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يا شيييييييييييييخة
> ما انا قصدى تيتة يعنى استاذة الأساتذة
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> :yahoo:​


 
:boxing::boxing::boxing:​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فيديو My Rock مبروك عليك الخلاص*

:dntknw: :dntknw:
:beee:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فيديو My Rock مبروك عليك الخلاص*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> :dntknw: :dntknw:
> 
> 
> :beee:​




:t32: :t32:

:t31:​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فيديو My Rock مبروك عليك الخلاص*

حرمت خلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااص 
كفااااااااااااااااااااااية 
و بعدين ايه 
كل ضرب ما فيش شتيمة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فيديو My Rock مبروك عليك الخلاص*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> حرمت خلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااص ​
> كفااااااااااااااااااااااية
> و بعدين ايه
> كل ضرب ما فيش شتيمة
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------

